# Tire fitment



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

He guy im gonnA order a set of rims and tire soon for my 67 lemans and just want to get some info. Im like the BOSS 338 rims with gray finish and polised lip. Im going with 18x8 in front with a 235 or a 245 and 18x9.5 in the rear prob with a 275 or a 285 tire. Want to know if anyone knows what is the widest tire you can put in the back of a 67 lemans/gto. Im putting the body back on the. Ar in a month or so so ill take measurements then just want to know if anyone put a wide tire on the back of their abody. Wonder if i can creep into 295-305 territory. Thanks for any info


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Bobby,

I measured the width on both the 66 and 67 from the wheel well edge to the inside wheelhouse and both cars are 12".

A 275mm tire will be 10.8" at the widest part of the tire,
A 285mm ----------- 11.2"---------------------------,
A 295mm ----------- 11.6" ---------------------------,
A 305mm ------------ 12.0"---------------------------,

If your backspacing is correct the 275 should fit. I believe Rukee is running 275's on the back of his 65 with no problems.

On the front tires you probably should stay under 27" on the tire height to prevent the tires from rubbing the front of the wheel well on turns,

A 235/45-18 will be 9.25" wide and 26.3" tall,
A 245/45-18 will be 9.6" wide and 26.7" tall,

Depending on your backspacing both tires should work,


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info the car is set up with 1" lowering springs and a 1-3/8 front sway bar so I'll prob stay with a 235 or even a 225 front tire so I have no issues like you said and a 285 on the rear. Before the rebuild I had 275/60/15 bf drag radials with welds on the rearso I know 275will fit just want to know how wide I can go. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee is running 295s, don't know how myself. I have 275s in the wheel well and feel good about it. Centerlines with 5.5 backspacing. They are tight. Don't know how he fit that much, but looks good. Just mini tub it and give yourself the clearance..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bobby, I bought wheels from BILLET SPECIALTIES....17x7 fornt...18.9 rear....the car isn't home right now...there are Continental DW 275/45 ZR 18 on the rear...I will check the front size later when I go to Baldwin ...to work on the interior. To fit these rear tires into the wheel well, I THINK I have a 6" backspace..... Let me get all the info together for you.......................I THINK the front tires are 225/50 ZR 17....and I can't remember the backspace, but do have the specs domewhere. Eric:cheers


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks eric im going on vaca this week but when i get back i would like to take a look at your car it look beautiful. Ill give you a call when i get home. Hope your feeling better


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I should be around next week ...631-587-6276...Eric


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Does anyone have a set of 17 or 18 inch rims on there car and can tell me the correct backspacing for a 9 or 9.5 inch wheel with a 275 tire. Ericsaid his is 6 inch offset and i measure my 15 inch weld with a275/60/15 and the offset is 6 1/4 and i have a 1/4 inch spacer. Alot of wheel and tire packages say that a 275/45/18 on a 9-9.5 wheel with a 5 inch backspacing will fit 64-81 a-bodys but that cant be right if mine is 6 plus inches. The wheels i want are boss 338 wheels or ridler 695 they are exactly the same. They cost 1500 with tires but i found a guy by me on craigslist that has a brand new stet wih tires for 1200 but they have a 5 inch backspacing so i dont think they will fit. Im sorry if im asking the same question over again but i would like to get a correct definate answer cause once i order special order wheels im stuck with them. Thanks guys for your help. Also i have what i think is a 68 12 bolt in the rear dont know if that matters but i think i heard someone say that the 68 is one inch longer than the a 67 rear not sure


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok guys i think i found a solution to my problem. Because i have a 68 12 bolt rear in my 67 which is 1.5 inches longer than a 67 rear my off set will be deeper to fit a wide wheel on my car. The rims i really like are the boss 338 or the ridler 695 but the deepest backspacing they offer is 5.5. I need a 6.5 bs. I found bravado americans 18x9 with a 35 mm offset which is a 6.3 bs. The only problem is that is the smallest bs they make so will have to get all four wheel that size and get 1.5 spacers for the fronts. I can get them for around $1200 with tires and then $80 for the spacers. I really dont want to spend 2500 or more for a higher quality wheel like billet specialties, boze, coys ect.. This is what i think im going with unless someone has a better solution. I want to stay with the 5 spoke look in gray with polished lip. These are the bravado wheels


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Those are pretty nice! 18x9 w/5 7/8" backspace -- 275/45 -18 rear 17x7 fronts (can't remember the backspace) -----225/50-17


----------

